# Woo hoo - just fixed my Remis blind



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Just got back from a 5 week trip. One of the side window Remis blinds broke (cord snapped) during week 2 :-( We managed to bodge it for the rest of the trip (with the judicious use of elastic bands and shaped paper clips!).

So today I've taken it to bits to understand how it all goes together. I was lucky that the cord that snapped (there are two independent cords - right and left) did so right near the fixed point at the base of the blind assembly. So all I had to do was release some spare cord from the retaining screw at the top right and rethread it.


----------



## camocam1 (Aug 6, 2012)

well done you


----------

